# Peackock Mantis Shrimp (stomatopod)



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

Anybody know where I could find one?


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

SUM had one last week...

Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

Not sure if it sold, but Mitchell, on Aquarium Pros, had an awesome one for sale last week...


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

50seven said:


> SUM had one last week...
> 
> Sent from my HTC Magic using Tapatalk


Thanks for the help guys,

SUM?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

sum= http://www.seaumarine.com/


----------



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

mrobson said:


> sum= http://www.seaumarine.com/


Yeah my original stomatopod was ordered in from there, but it wasn't a Peacock. I paid for a peacock, but it was a similar-looking species. I didn't know better at that time. Looking for something reliable


----------



## imclownfish (Jan 31, 2011)

IF you ask big als, they can get one in for you, the price may be a bit high though.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just sold a nice male peacock today =)


----------



## razoredge (Dec 31, 2011)

Chris S said:


> Just sold a nice male peacock today =)


I remember seeing one on Kijiji a couple weeks ago. Always worried that it might crack the tank. Very cool shrimp.

http://toronto.kijiji.ca/c-pets-other-Mantis-Shrimp-W0QQAdIdZ360166700


----------



## klila (May 6, 2011)

Aquatic kingdom, almost always has a few....those things are agressive!!!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

Chris S said:


> Just sold a nice male peacock today =)


Reef safe and all too yet!


----------

